
Scientists successfully create human-bear-pig chimera - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/scientists-successfully-create-human-bear-pig-chimera/
======
gumbah
April fool's jokes seem to be getter more obvious each year...

------
Novash
Linden Labs is the company behind Second Life. Dropped the April Fool's on the
first line. Shame. Interesting picture, though.

------
aston
Such a freaky picture.

~~~
scorxn
<http://www.patriciapiccinini.net/wearefamily/index.php>

Was lucky enough to see this set in person.

------
dcurtis
No quotes from Al Gore?

~~~
rms
He refused comment.

